# Favourite race of ME?



## Diamond Took (Sep 10, 2002)

A highly debatable question. some say humans, some elves. rarely you get people voting for the dwarves but i stuck them in all the same. then you get the twisted people like my sister who would vote for the orcs. Personally i like hobbits. (especially pippin  )


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 11, 2002)

Strange, isn't it, that people actually are fond of those orcs...my sister as well...
I voted for the elves, but I was torn betwix (I love that word!) another choice...wizards. I have a large respect for the wizarding people, for they are wise, though they speak in riddles (  )...elves and wizards are koolio


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

how could you not say hobbit's and the elves after them. but hobbit's first of course.


----------



## Bombadillo (Sep 12, 2002)

too bad that ents aren't in the poll, theire fantastic!!! hom hom


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 12, 2002)

Hobbits are #3 on my list...I know that's kind of low for them...but they're still Top 5!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 14, 2002)

Ack! No Beornings? oh well. That's what I would have picked, but since I couldn't, I picked Dwarves. Yay Dwarves! I feel bad that they're rarely picked. Makes no sense.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 14, 2002)

> too bad that ents aren't in the poll, theire fantastic!!! hom hom


Yes, Ents are my favorite too. Why aren't they in the poll?
Long live Treebeard!


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 21, 2002)

Elves - Annoying. They hide away in the woods playing music and feasting. Cowards  

Hobbits - Eat too much and are next to useless.

Orcs - Evil, so therefore bad. And are worse than useless without a leader.

Wizards - Could do so much with their power, but no. And aren't very good at sticking to the job in hand. One decided he wanted to take over the world, one fell in love with animals, two ran away and the other one just cared about getting stoned on pipe-weed!

Humans - Incredibly similar to me, so as a result, they get my vote!


----------



## Ice Man (Sep 21, 2002)

Elves, of course. They are long living, wise, beautiful, powerfull and heros.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*I like*

I like Elves because as Arcanjo said they're long living, wise, beautiful, powerfull and heroes. But if Ents were on the list, Elves would be 2nd. Hobbits would be my third, and if wizards were on the list, they would be my fourth.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 21, 2002)

You didn't put an all of the above and then some? Are you mad?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hobbits ofcourse! Elves & wizards are my second choice though.


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes...there should be an 'All of the Above and then some' choice on that poll


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 22, 2002)

Men are valiant. Men are strong. Men have kings and great healers and songs sing about men. Humans get my vote. Next'd be wizards, dwarves, elves, hobbits, ents, trolls, orcs. In that order.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CloakedShadow _
> *Yes...there should be an 'All of the Above and then some' choice on that poll  *


Then everyone'd just vote for that. So then the outcome of the vote proves nothing whatsoever


----------



## falcolite (Sep 29, 2002)

wizards get my vote, then most likely men, hobbits, ents, dwarves, elves, orcs


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 2, 2002)

How totally sunny you are today, CraigSmith!  
Hobbits Rock!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 3, 2002)

Elves are the best. (but that is comming from one themselves, mind u) they live along time and the humans wouldn't have survived if they didn't get help from the elves every so often,

Yes u are very sunny today aren't u Craig!


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 4, 2002)

I honestly have no idea what on earth you are referring to by me being "sunny". Care to explain?


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 5, 2002)

You seemed very un-sunny so we were being sarcastic. Is poor craigsmith happy today?


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 5, 2002)

Me, sarcastic? Never, what a proposterous idea!

Thankyou, I am feeling happy, but tired today.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

Elves all the way. Wizards very cool also but I wouldn't call them a race really.
Humans are the most boring of all the above.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 18, 2002)

You were not being sarcastic! We were! I'd never imply such an absurd thing as you being sarcastic! Never!


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

The Elves are this Ranger's pick. Their long life, wisdom, and their beautiful speech make them my fav.


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 19, 2002)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Hooded Ranger!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

well i was going to vote for humans but i decided wizards instead. and gandalf WAS NOT high on pipeweed!!! elves are ok and all but they always came across as stuck up to me ...................


----------



## Hooded Ranger (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *And gandalf WAS NOT high on pipeweed!!!*



*Hooded Ranger chuckles* Well I'm glad to know that Gandalf was a clean Wizard!  

Thank you for the kind welcome, Frodorocks!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

yes it is good to kno he was clean


----------



## Frodorocks (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, Hooded Ranger. Yeah, it is good to know that one of the heros of the war of the Rings wasn't stoned.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

yes very good to kno. LOL


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

Had to vote for the elves, although I used to be a wizard fan back at the beginning when my username was Mithrandir2003.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

oh really??? i was wondering where he went. LOLOLOL. now i kno ......


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

in every single thread like this i have answered the same exact thing: humans. i love our race and i have been fully raised and i have adjusted into it.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 1, 2003)

Yay, hobbitses are coming in second! I wonder where 
Snaga or some other nutter is to vote for orcs.


----------

